# Will peat moss soften my water?



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

for those who don't know Australia is in the middle of the biggest drought since records have been kept, where we are our water storages are at 13% of capacity so the council have tapped a bore (information I only found out last night) to supplement the town now thats all good and well but was talking to a friend last night and that will kill my fish quick smart, will peat moss in the filter soften it? will it stay soft and how much will i need I have 130lt tank

Regards Darren


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting, I didn't know that about Australia and water. Is it all over the country or just in your town?

When you said "but was talking to a friend last night and that will kill my fish quick smart," did you mean your friend said the water will kill your fish if you use it? Or is fish quick smart a pet store?

Peat will drop the pH of the water and make the water turn a brown color (some fish like the tannic acid that is released by the peat). Peat won't neutralize any poisonous chemicals if they are in your water. 

I doubt that the water will be poisonous if its meant for human consumption. Just remember to add dechlorinator as always.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

The drought is Australia wide and the friend (works at a fish shop) but we were friends before then said the bore water is extremely hard and lost $1000 of altium angels and tetras because the council decided not to inform the community they were switching to bore water. Aside from the tannins will it soften the water for angels and tetras and plants?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Hard water contains lots of calcium and magnesium if the hardness is measured in GH. If it is measured in KH, the water will contain lots of carbonates and bicarbonates, plus the cations that go with the carbonates. Adding peat will not remove those ions, but will add tannins to counteract them. (I'm not absolutely sure of that, but I think it is the case.) To remove the total dissolved solids that the high hardness consists of you need to use a reverse osmosis/deionizing system, or dilute the tap water with water that you know has been deionized. If this is projected to be a long term problem buying the RO/DI unit is probably a good idea.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

I can use tank water but it means carting water perhaps thats would be a better idea, once it is filled I can then worry about carting smaller amounts for water changes.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Actually, the peat moss will also bind to the Mg and Ca ions to reduce your dGH.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Yup and tannins will counteract carbonates...

Reverse osmosis is terrible option in time of drought because of waste water that is flushed down the drain. Unless your using a sophisticated unit designed for high efficiency or storing waste water for other uses I would stay clear of that.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Makes sense if the GH was changed rapidly, especially for soft water fish. The partial pressure of the blood hardness and hardness of the water could have killed the fish. 

It would be interesting to take measurements of before and after.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

just going to cart tank water I think, seems an easier option


----------

